# May 2011 Photography Challenge - FOOD - Poll



## Culhwch (May 28, 2011)

Voting on the *May Photography Challenge* is now open. The usual rules apply:
*
Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 31st of May 2011 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for June 2011! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 
*​
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 1, 2011)

Eep, forgot to close the poll! In any case Mouse is the clear winner! Congratulations, and onto June!!


----------

